# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting Pokémon: Adventures in Helnith - Recruiting

## Kareeah_Indaga

*System:* Heavily houseruled Pokémon handhelds (Gen IV). (Houserules can be viewed here.) *Important:* Because this is based off the handhelds, the Dungeon Master is doing most/all of the dice rolling, so dont fret if you dont know the formulae, just be aware that we are not using a traditional pen and paper system.
*Player Count:* Looking to add no more than two more at this time (including the dreaded DMPC, we have four presently).
*Style of Play:* Somewhat sandboxy.
*Not allowed:* For your starting team, no traditional starters, Fossil Pokémon, Eevee or its evolutions, pseudolegendaries, Legendary/Mythical/Ultra Beasts or anything similar, basically anything super rare. _If you want a Pokémon from any Generation past the fourth_ (so Black and White onward) you need a backstory explanation for how you got it, as those Pokémon dont occur in the wild in this part of the world. You may have up to _ONE_ Dream World Ability in your starting team, subject to DM approval.
*Character Creation:* Give me a description of your character and your top ten Pokémon you would like to start out with and I will let you know which are suitable and we will work from there. 
*Backstory:* Name, age, region of origin, notable physical features and/or personality traits, why are you in Helnith, anything else you want to add.
*Experience:* You will start with 4-5 Pokémon. One will be level 30, the rest will be in the 20-25 range. If you care about the Gender/Ability of your starting Pokémon, specify, otherwise the Dungeon Master will roll randomly.
*Wealth:*
3500 PD
1 Old Rod
2 Super Potions
2 Full Heals
3 Pokéballs
3 Great Balls
1 Ultra Ball
1 Heart Scale
Anything else is at the DMs discretion.*Ability Scores:* HP/Attack/Defense/Special Attack/Special Defense/Speed as is standard for Gen IV Pokémon. All IVs are maxed, we arent playing with Nature. Pokémon get 1 EV for every level after the 5th.
*Alignment:* Your character should be able to at least get along with the rest of the group, who are trying to stop the evil Team Bandra.
*Other Notes:* 
The Dungeon Master does not always wait for everyone in the group to post before responding, barring situations where input from the entire group is necessary (EX: combat). That said, if you join this game you should be able to post *at least two days a week.* I can (and have!) given the bad guys free turns if you take too long to post.

Also fair warning, Helnith is a war zone and as a result the Pokémon League is inactive and has been for some time. That doesnt mean you _cant_ play a character out To Be A Pokémon Master, collect eight Badges and so on, but you the player need to be aware that it probably isnt going to happen in this game.

*Im going to close recruitment at the end of the day Sunday, January 15th. Make sure you have everything in order by then!*


*Current Candidates*
Feathersnow:
*Spoiler: Matsubara Akio*
Show





> Matsubara Akio is a the third son of a Johtoan noble family who was encouraged to find his fortune elsewhere, where he would not interfere with the "Heir and the Spare."   He chose to wrap himself in the semi-mythical encoutrements of a samurai, with his principal companions Daisho the Crobat and Ronin the Ditto.




*Spoiler: Matsubara Akios Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Crobat (Daisho)
Type: Poison/Flying
Ability: Inner Focus
Gender: Female
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 100
Attack: 68+15
Def: 62+5
Sp. Attack: 56
Sp. Def: 62+5
Speed: 92
Moves:
Cross Poison
Leech Life
Astonish
Bite
Confuse Ray
Air Cutter

Pokémon: Ditto (Ronin)
Type: Normal
Ability: Limber
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66+4
Attack: 36+4
Def: 36+3
Sp. Attack: 36+3
Sp. Def: 36+3
Speed: 36+3
Moves:
Transform

Pokémon: Scizor (Eto)
Type: Bug/Steel
Ability: Technician
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 77
Attack: 77
Def: 62+6
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 52+14
Speed: 45
Moves:
Quick Attack
Focus Energy
Pursuit
False Swipe
Metal Claw
Fury Cutter

Pokémon: Mawile (Endo)
Type: Steel
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 55+20
Def: 55
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 37
Moves:
Astonish
Fake Tears
Bite
Sweet Scent
ViceGrip

Pokémon: Trapinch (Akitsu)
Type: Ground
Ability: Arena Trap
Gender: Male
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 54
Attack: 51
Def: 29+7
Sp. Attack: 29
Sp. Def: 29+8
Speed: 15
Moves:
Bite
Sand Attack
Faint Attack



Windstruck:
*Spoiler: Flotsam*
Show





> *Name:* Flotsam
> *Age:* 11
> *Region of origin:* Helnith
> *Why am I here?:* She never really left.
> 
> *Notable physical features:* Her hair is a bright orange mop, and she only ever wears a swimsuit. She is a superior swimmer and diver. Athletic, but still as thin as a twig.
> 
> *Spoiler: example picture*
> Show
> ...




*Spoiler: Flotsams Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Goldeen
Type: Water
Ability: Water Veil
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 76
Attack: 54
Def: 50
Sp. Attack: 35
Sp. Def: 44
Speed: 52
Moves:
Water Sport
Supersonic
Horn Attack
Water Pulse
Flail
Aqua Ring

Pokémon: Horsea
Type: Water
Ability: Swift Swim
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 57
Attack: 32
Def: 47
Sp. Attack: 47
Sp. Def: 25
Speed: 42
Moves:
Bubble
Smokescreen
Water Gun
Focus Energy
Bubblebeam
Agility

Pokémon: Finneon
Type: Water
Ability: Swift Swim
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 37
Def: 40
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 43
Speed: 55
Moves:
Pound
Water Gun
Attract
Rain Dance
Gust
Water Pulse

Pokémon: Staryu
Type: Water
Ability: Natural Cure
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 57
Attack: 35
Def: 40
Sp. Attack: 47
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 55
Moves:
Harden
Water Gun
Rapid Spin
Recover
Camouflage
Swift

Pokémon: Clamperl
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 50
Attack: 36
Def: 45
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 33
Speed: 24
Moves:
Clamp
Iron Defense
Water Gun
Whirlpool



Lord Ruby34:
*Spoiler:  Lester (Less) Douglass*
Show


See discussion below.


*Spoiler: Lester (Less) Douglass' Pokémon; Final*
Show


Pokémon: Arcanine (Buck)
Type: Fire
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 103
Attack: 80 +5
Def: 62 + 15
Sp. Attack: 74
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 71 +5
Moves: 
Bite
Roar
Leer
Odor Sleuth
Flame Wheel
Fire Fang

Pokémon: Corphish (Princess)
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 52 +10
Def: 45 +10
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 30
Moves:
Bubble
Harden
ViceGrip
Leer
Bubblebeam
Protect

Pokémon: Doduo (Dancer)
Type: Normal/Flying
Ability: Early Bird
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 60
Attack: 55 +10
Def: 35
Sp. Attack: 30
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 50 +10
Moves:
Peck
Growl
Quick Attack
Rage
Fury Attack
Pursuit

Pokémon: Croagunk (Leo)
Type: Poison/Fighting
Ability: Dry Skin
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 43 +20
Def: 32
Sp. Attack: 43
Sp. Def: 32
Speed: 37
Moves:
Poison Sting
Taunt
Pursuit
Faint Attack
Revenge
Swagger

Pokémon: Nidorina (Hero)
Type: Poison
Ability: Poison Point
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 36
Def: 38 +5
Sp. Attack: 33
Sp. Def: 33 +10
Speed: 33
Moves:
Growl
Scratch
Tail Whip
Double Kick
Poison Sting
Fury Swipes

----------


## Esprit15

Out of curiosity, have you considered PTU rather than trying to make a 1:1 video game as a tabletop?

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

> Out of curiosity, have you considered PTU rather than trying to make a 1:1 video game as a tabletop?


Given that this game has already been running for 10+ years at this point, and neither I nor to my knowledge the existing players have any meaningful experience with PTU  not really no.

This is a new to this forum recruitment thread, not a completely new game.

----------


## Feathersnow

I am tentatively interested, but I am still trying to absorb the rules system.  One question-  when you say "no psuedolegandaries" you mean the entire evolutionary tree, yes?  

With that in mind, my favorite pokemon from the first 4 generations that meet the requirements are Ditto, Crobat, scizor, mawile, and Trapinch.

I will need to familiarize myself with the setting to come up with a character that fits.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

> I am tentatively interested, but I am still trying to absorb the rules system.  One question-  when you say "no psuedolegandaries" you mean the entire evolutionary tree, yes?


Correct, so no Beldum/Dratini/Larvitar/etc., and no Metang/Dragonair/Pupitar/etc. or Metagross/Dragonite/Tyranitar/etc. either. I will also note that this is for your _starting_ team - naturally if you encounter wild members of the above species after joining, you can make an attempt to catch them.




> With that in mind, my favorite pokemon from the first 4 generations that meet the requirements are Ditto, Crobat, scizor, mawile, and Trapinch.


All fine. Side note, Im treating the type change between Generations as a regional difference, so your Mawile will be a pure Steel type by default, but you _can_ have a Steel/Fairy typed one instead, as long as you can give me a backstory excuse for how you got one from suitably far away. (It doesnt have to be a complicated excuse in that case; I caught it on vacation to Kalos or I got it as a gift from a pen-pal or anything similar is perfectly fine.)




> I will need to familiarize myself with the setting to come up with a character that fits.


The cliff notes version is that Helnith is a tropical region that has been locked in its own private civil war for about seven years. As a result the region is largely in control of the evil Team Bandra, whose actions lead to the disappearance of Salerdia (one of the local Legendaries - she has since been found, but her absence prior to that lead to most of the region becoming rather barren) and the deaths or disappearance of most of the regions Elite Four. The son of a Town Elder (local government) sent out letters to various trainers for help, and others decided to tag along after ending up in the region for other reasons, and this group has had a few minor victories against Bandra (this is the player group). There is also a local resistance group called the Starlight Squad, but they suffered a serious defeat recently and their forces are now split.

Helnith also regularly has rifts open. These lead to the Spectral Dimension, and Pokémon exposed to this realm and its energies will be Shadowed over time unless they are of the Spectral type.

----------


## Feathersnow

Elevator pitch-


Matsubara Akio is a the third son of a Johtoan noble family who was encouraged to find his fortune elsewhere, where he would not interfere with the "Heir and the Spare."   He chose to wrap himself in the semi-mythical encoutrements of a samurai, with his principal companions Daisho the Crobat and Ronin the Ditto.

----------


## WindStruck

This sounds interesting. I'd like to post some interest!

Could you give us an idea of what sort of plot the group is currently involved in?

Is everyone more or less sticking together or are we going to do our own thing?

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

> Elevator pitch-
> 
> 
> Matsubara Akio is a the third son of a Johtoan noble family who was encouraged to find his fortune elsewhere, where he would not interfere with the "Heir and the Spare."   He chose to wrap himself in the semi-mythical encoutrements of a samurai, with his principal companions Daisho the Crobat and Ronin the Ditto.


All right, now as mentioned in the OP, one of your Pokémon will be level 30, three will be level 25 and one will be level 20. Which do you want where? (Daisho will either have to be 30 or 25 since Zubat doesn't evolve into Golbat until level 22.)




> This sounds interesting. I'd like to post some interest!
> 
> Could you give us an idea of what sort of plot the group is currently involved in?
> 
> Is everyone more or less sticking together or are we going to do our own thing?


Right now the group is taking some down time as we prepare for an attack on a Bandra-controlled town, with the intentions of sabotaging their operations, liberating some equipment for a friendly NPC, and possibly rescuing anyone who needs it. (And collecting ashes for Flutes, because theres a volcano nearby.  :Small Tongue: ) Well probably be sticking together for the attack itself but until then we might be separated or not as individual needs and sidequests dictate.

That said, the Pokédexes have texting and phone capabilities for anyone who might, say, be wandering around trying to catch Pokémon during the morning and want to grab a buddy for battling up Trainer Hill in the afternoon.

----------


## Feathersnow

Okay, my  pokemon-  Daisho the Crobat (female) is level 30 (my starter), Ronin the Ditto, Eto the Scizor, (female) and  Endo the Mawile (pure steel variant, male) are level 25, and Akitsu the Trapinch (Male) is level 20.

----------


## Lord Ruby34

I'm interested. Admittedly, the way I've played Pokemon games has always been extremely casual, so I have no idea what EVs and IVs do, specifically, or how to calculate them. The character idea would be Lester (Less) Douglass, an older man (Mid-fifties) who became displaced by the war. He had lived a quiet life in a small town as a teacher. Somewhat recently Less received news that his son, a member of the local Elite 4, had disappeared and was presumed dead. Lester took his local Arcanine, and some Pokemon that his son sent home and went out to look into his son's disappearance, offering what resistance he could to Team Bandra along the way. 

Team

1. Buck -- Arcanine(M), level 30 (Intimidate)
2. Princess -- Corpfish(F), level 25 (Shell Armor)
3. Dancer -- Dodou(F), level 25 (Early Bird)
4. Leo -- Croagunk(M), level 25 (Dry Skin)
5. Hero -- Aron(F), level 20 (Rock Head)

EDIT: (Not that attached to any specific pokemon other than Buck. If there are other players that already make heavy use of any of these pokemon I can happily swap any of them out for a different pokemon.)

Other pokemon I'd be  interested in starting with are

NidorinaMagnimiteNosepassSolrockLuxio

----------


## WindStruck

Interesting! I tried looking up the Helnith region and Team Bandra.. seems they are complete, creative fabrications. So that'll be kinda interesting exploring this new world too!

The character idea I have is pretty simple: just your typical swimmer trainer. It's a classic callback, and I always thought it would be fun to RP one of those characters. Very thematic, very fun, but also predictable and easy to trounce with the right pokemon I guess.

So let's see...

*Name:* Flotsam
*Age:* 11
*Region of origin:* Helnith
*Why am I here?:* She never really left.

*Notable physical features:* Her hair is a bright orange mop, and she only ever wears a swimsuit. She is a superior swimmer and diver. Athletic, but still as thin as a twig.

*Spoiler: example picture*
Show



Full size


*Personality:* light and bubbly, carefree and accountability-free. She is quite minimalist. She loves being out in nature, loves all life, and loves pokemon! She especially loves her favored water pokemon and will play with them in the water at the earliest opportunity.

Flotsam grew up in a remote village by the sea, and she loved to swim and frolic in the waters. There, she befriended a number of water pokemon. However, her parents were distant and addicted to gambling and drugs. After her dad got hauled off to jail, and her mom went missing for a week, she embarked on a grand adventure with her best friends: her pokemon pals. Eventually she forgot about her neglect and abuse, and she never looked back.

My top 10 pokemon!
1) Goldeen
2) Horsea
3) Finneon
4) Clamperl
5) Staryu
6) Shellder
7) Remoraid
8) Luvdisc
9) Seel
10) Polywag

Surprise! All water pokemon...

----------


## GameOfChampions

So tentative interest for sure. Love pokemon and pokemon forum games I'm just wrapping my head around the homebrew.

Few questions about the play style? I get the battling is very houseruled but is this standard pokemon style plot/play where everything is dealt with by battling or is there other components? Like you mentioned a resistance and whatnot. If you want to gather information for them is there a mechanic for that or is it just freeform? Spying on people, getting in fights yourself, making your way through treacherous terrain/exploring, leading a resistance group, etc.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Just FYI everyone, Im going to close recruitment at the end of the day Sunday, January 15th. Make sure you have everything in order by then!*




> Okay, my  pokemon-  Daisho the Crobat (female) is level 30 (my starter), Ronin the Ditto, Eto the Scizor, (female) and  Endo the Mawile (pure steel variant, male) are level 25, and Akitsu the Trapinch (Male) is level 20.


Okay, here are your starting stat blocks:

*Spoiler:  Matsubara Akios Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Crobat (Daisho)
Type: Poison/Flying
Ability: Inner Focus
Gender: Female
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 100
Attack: 68
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 56
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 92
Moves: * LIMIT SIX, DROP THREE*
Cross Poison
Screech
Leech Life
Supersonic
Astonish
Bite
Wing Attack
Confuse Ray
Air Cutter

Pokémon: Ditto (Ronin)
Type: Normal
Ability: Limber
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 36
Def: 36
Sp. Attack: 36
Sp. Def: 36
Speed: 36
Moves:
Transform

Pokémon: Scizor (Eto)
Type: Bug/Steel
Ability: Swarm _or_ Technician
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 77
Attack: 77
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 52
Speed: 45
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP TWO*
Quick Attack
Leer
Focus Energy
Pursuit
False Swipe
Agility
Metal Claw
Fury Cutter

Pokémon: Mawile (Endo)
Type: Steel
Ability: Hyper Cutter _or_ Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 55
Def: 55
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 37
Moves:
Astonish
Fake Tears
Bite
Sweet Scent
ViceGrip

Pokémon: Trapinch (Akitsu)
Type: Ground
Ability: Hyper Cutter _or_ Arena Trap
Gender: Male
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 54
Attack: 51
Def: 29
Sp. Attack: 29
Sp. Def: 29
Speed: 15
Moves:
Bite
Sand Attack
Faint Attack



(And yes, in Helnith Pokémon can learn up to six moves.) Yell if anything looks off, and let me know where you want your EVs.

Also, do you care about Abilities? Because if not Im going to roll randomly for the ones that need it.




> I'm interested. Admittedly, the way I've played Pokemon games has always been extremely casual, so I have no idea what EVs and IVs do, specifically, or how to calculate them.


Ill try to explain. In the normal handheld games, Individual Values (IVs) are basically how powerful a Pokémon is relative to other members of their species at the same level. Helnith has all IVs maxed, so for example every level 15 Butterfree has the exact same stats as every other level 15 Butterfree (barring stat adjustments from the trainer, or from injury and so on). You dont need to worry about calculating those; I do that.

Effort Values (EVs) are a small bonus to a given stat. In the handhelds you get them from battling wild Pokémon, and where the bonus goes is determined by what Pokémon you fight. But in Helnith, you just pick the stat you want the point applied to on level up. You get +1 point for every level after level 5, so a level 25 Pokémon will have 20 EVs to allocate.




> The character idea would be Lester (Less) Douglass, an older man (Mid-fifties) who became displaced by the war. He had lived a quiet life in a small town as a teacher. Somewhat recently Less received news that his son, a member of the local Elite 4, had disappeared and was presumed dead. Lester took his local Arcanine, and some Pokemon that his son sent home and went out to look into his son's disappearance, offering what resistance he could to Team Bandra along the way.


If youre going to go that route I should probably warn you that the Elite Four member who is currently missing (rather than confirmed dead) is also the _only_ girl of the bunch. Their names are:

Dream  Fire specialist  still active, his cousin is/was a previous character and the party has encountered him more than once.
Emilia  Grass specialist  missing 
Piez  Electric specialist  dead
Tethys  Water specialist  dead, and if you check the map (see link below) that big set of gashes southwest of Coastmarch City? Those are from the fight where he was killed.




> Team
> 
> 1. Buck -- Arcanine(M), level 30 (Intimidate)
> 2. Princess -- Corpfish(F), level 25 (Shell Armor)
> 3. Dancer -- Dodou(F), level 25 (Early Bird)
> 4. Leo -- Croagunk(M), level 25 (Dry Skin)
> 5. Hero -- Aron(F), level 20 (Rock Head)
> 
> EDIT: (Not that attached to any specific pokemon other than Buck. If there are other players that already make heavy use of any of these pokemon I can happily swap any of them out for a different pokemon.)
> ...


Any of your ten are fine. Let me know if you want to swap out one of the first five you listed (although I will note: there are Shinx/Luxio occurring as wild Pokémon in the area the group is in now.) Otherwise, here are your initial stat blocks:

*Spoiler: Lester (Less) Douglass' Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Arcanine (Buck)
Type: Fire
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 103
Attack: 80
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 74
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 71
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP THREE* 
Bite
Roar
Ember
Leer
Odor Sleuth
Helping Hand
Flame Wheel
Reversal
Fire Fang

(*DM note:* In the interest of not screwing over Buck right out of the gate, this is from _Growlithes_ level up list, since in Gen IV most stone evolutions stop learning attacks once theyre evolved, and barring Extremespeed Arcanine is _not_ one of the exceptions. Youll need to use the Move Tutor if you want more level-up attacks.)

Pokémon: Corphish (Princess)
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 52
Def: 45
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 30
Moves:
Bubble
Harden
ViceGrip
Leer
Bubblebeam
Protect

Pokémon: Doduo (Dancer)
Type: Normal/Flying
Ability: Early Bird
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 60
Attack: 55
Def: 35
Sp. Attack: 30
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 50
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP ONE*
Peck
Growl
Quick Attack
Rage
Fury Attack
Pursuit
Uproar

Pokémon: Croagunk (Leo)
Type: Poison/Fighting
Ability: Dry Skin
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 43
Def: 32
Sp. Attack: 43
Sp. Def: 32
Speed: 37
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP TWO*
Astonish
Mud-Slap
Poison Sting
Taunt
Pursuit
Faint Attack
Revenge
Swagger

Pokémon: Aron (Hero)
Type: Steel/Rock
Ability: Rock Head
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 56
Attack: 39
Def: 51
Sp. Attack: 27
Sp. Def: 27
Speed: 23
Moves:
Tackle
Harden
Mud-Slap
Headbutt
Metal Claw
Iron Defense






> Interesting! I tried looking up the Helnith region and Team Bandra.. seems they are complete, creative fabrications.


Yup! All new.  :Small Smile:  Youll run into some homebrew attacks, items and Pokémon too.




> *Name:* Flotsam
> *Age:* 11
> *Region of origin:* Helnith
> *Why am I here?:* She never really left.
> 
> *Notable physical features:* Her hair is a bright orange mop, and she only ever wears a swimsuit. She is a superior swimmer and diver. Athletic, but still as thin as a twig.


All fine.  :Small Smile:  And if it helps we actually have a map of the region: First tab on the far left. Yell if there are issues with the link. Green boxes denote the areas that are still friendly.




> My top 10 pokemon!
> 1) Goldeen
> 2) Horsea
> 3) Finneon
> 4) Clamperl
> 5) Staryu
> 6) Shellder
> 7) Remoraid
> 8) Luvdisc
> ...


Any of these would be fine; pick the five you want for your party.  :Small Smile: 




> Few questions about the play style? I get the battling is very houseruled but is this standard pokemon style plot/play where everything is dealt with by battling or is there other components?


Bad guy fighting is with Pokémon yes, I'm vaguely aware that PTU has the trainers more active in combat and this is _not_ like that system. There are a few more options than in the handhelds, but Pokémon battling is the bulk of it. There are a few mini-games for things like mining for treasure.




> Like you mentioned a resistance and whatnot. If you want to gather information for them is there a mechanic for that or is it just freeform? Spying on people, getting in fights yourself, making your way through treacherous terrain/exploring, leading a resistance group, etc.


Freeform.

----------


## Feathersnow

*Spoiler:   my team*
Show



Pokémon: Crobat (Daisho)
Type: Poison/Flying
Ability: Inner Focus
Gender: Female
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 100
Attack: 68
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 56
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 92
Moves: LIMIT SIX, DROP THREE
Cross Poison
Leech Life
Astonish
Bite
Confuse Ray
Air Cutter

EV- split between attack, special defense, and defense at a ratio of 3:1:1

Pokémon: Ditto (Ronin)
Type: Normal
Ability: Limber
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 36
Def: 36
Sp. Attack: 36
Sp. Def: 36
Speed: 36
Moves:
Transform

EVs-  split evenly

Pokémon: Scizor (Eto)
Type: Bug/Steel
Ability: Technician
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 77
Attack: 77
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 52
Speed: 45
Moves: LIMIT SIX, DROP TWO
Quick Attack
Focus Energy
Pursuit
False Swipe
Metal Claw
Fury Cutter

EVs- split between Sp. Defense and def at a ratio of 2:1

Pokémon: Mawile (Endo)
Type: Steel
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 55
Def: 55
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 37
Moves:
Astonish
Fake Tears
Bite
Sweet Scent
ViceGrip

EVs- all into attack

Pokémon: Trapinch (Akitsu)
Type: Ground
Ability: Arena Trap
Gender: Male
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 54
Attack: 51
Def: 29
Sp. Attack: 29
Sp. Def: 29
Speed: 15
Moves:
Bite
Sand Attack
Faint Attack

EVs- split evenly between Sp. Defense and Defense

----------


## WindStruck

> Any of these would be fine; pick the five you want for your party.


I pretty much listed them in order of my preference soooo....

Goldeen lv 30

Horsea lv 25

Finneon lv 25

Staryu lv 25

Clamperl lv 20


And you can just randomly choose the pokemon's abilities and stuff. I'm _really_ too nooby to make any informed decisions about any of this. I can probably choose what attacks to keep though...

----------


## Lord Ruby34

> Ill try to explain. In the normal handheld games, Individual Values (IVs) are basically how powerful a Pokémon is relative to other members of their species at the same level. Helnith has all IVs maxed, so for example every level 15 Butterfree has the exact same stats as every other level 15 Butterfree (barring stat adjustments from the trainer, or from injury and so on). You dont need to worry about calculating those; I do that.
> 
> Effort Values (EVs) are a small bonus to a given stat. In the handhelds you get them from battling wild Pokémon, and where the bonus goes is determined by what Pokémon you fight. But in Helnith, you just pick the stat you want the point applied to on level up. You get +1 point for every level after level 5, so a level 25 Pokémon will have 20 EVs to allocate.


Gotcha! Should I note where the EVs should go on each of my pokemon? 




> If youre going to go that route I should probably warn you that the Elite Four member who is currently missing (rather than confirmed dead) is also the _only_ girl of the bunch. Their names are:
> 
> Dream  Fire specialist  still active, his cousin is/was a previous character and the party has encountered him more than once.
> Emilia  Grass specialist  missing 
> Piez  Electric specialist  dead
> Tethys  Water specialist  dead, and if you check the map (see link below) that big set of gashes southwest of Coastmarch City? Those are from the fight where he was killed.


Daughter works just as well, I can change it so that Emilia is his daughter. Alternatively, Less can be looking for any suitably accomplished trainer without specifically looking for an Elite 4 member. What matters is that his child was someone notable who most people probably think is dead. 





> Any of your ten are fine. Let me know if you want to swap out one of the first five you listed (although I will note: there are Shinx/Luxio occurring as wild Pokémon in the area the group is in now.) Otherwise, here are your initial stat blocks:


Actually, thinking about it I think I'd prefer to have Hero be a Nidorina. Other pokemon moves included in the spoiler below. 

*Spoiler: Lester (Less) Douglass' Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Arcanine (Buck)
Type: Fire
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 103
Attack: 80
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 74
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 71
Moves: 
Bite
Roar
Leer
Odor Sleuth
Flame Wheel
Fire Fang

Pokémon: Corphish (Princess)
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 52
Def: 45
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 30
Moves:
Bubble
Harden
ViceGrip
Leer
Bubblebeam
Protect

Pokémon: Doduo (Dancer)
Type: Normal/Flying
Ability: Early Bird
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 60
Attack: 55
Def: 35
Sp. Attack: 30
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 50
Moves:
Peck
Growl
Quick Attack
Rage
Fury Attack
Pursuit

Pokémon: Croagunk (Leo)
Type: Poison/Fighting
Ability: Dry Skin
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 43
Def: 32
Sp. Attack: 43
Sp. Def: 32
Speed: 37
Moves:
Poison Sting
Taunt
Pursuit
Faint Attack
Revenge
Swagger









> Bad guy fighting is with Pokémon yes, I'm vaguely aware that PTU has the trainers more active in combat and this is _not_ like that system. There are a few more options than in the handhelds, but Pokémon battling is the bulk of it. There are a few mini-games for things like mining for treasure.


What can our trainers do during battle? Also, how many pokemon tend to be used in unsanctioned battles, say against people like team Bandra?

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Feathersnow your Pokémon have been updated with EVs, yell if anything looks off:
*Spoiler:  Matsubara Akios Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Crobat (Daisho)
Type: Poison/Flying
Ability: Inner Focus
Gender: Female
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 100
Attack: 68+15
Def: 62+5
Sp. Attack: 56
Sp. Def: 62+5
Speed: 92
Moves:
Cross Poison
Leech Life
Astonish
Bite
Confuse Ray
Air Cutter

Pokémon: Ditto (Ronin)
Type: Normal
Ability: Limber
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66+4
Attack: 36+4
Def: 36+3
Sp. Attack: 36+3
Sp. Def: 36+3
Speed: 36+3
Moves:
Transform

Pokémon: Scizor (Eto)
Type: Bug/Steel
Ability: Technician
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 77
Attack: 77
Def: 62+6
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 52+14
Speed: 45
Moves:
Quick Attack
Focus Energy
Pursuit
False Swipe
Metal Claw
Fury Cutter

Pokémon: Mawile (Endo)
Type: Steel
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 55+20
Def: 55
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 37
Moves:
Astonish
Fake Tears
Bite
Sweet Scent
ViceGrip

Pokémon: Trapinch (Akitsu)
Type: Ground
Ability: Arena Trap
Gender: Male
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 54
Attack: 51
Def: 29+7
Sp. Attack: 29
Sp. Def: 29+8
Speed: 15
Moves:
Bite
Sand Attack
Faint Attack



WindStruck, here are your stats:
*Spoiler: Flotsam*
Show


Pokémon: Goldeen
Type: Water
Ability: Water Veil
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 76
Attack: 54
Def: 50
Sp. Attack: 35
Sp. Def: 44
Speed: 52
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP TWO*
Peck
Tail Whip
Water Sport
Supersonic
Horn Attack
Water Pulse
Flail
Aqua Ring

Pokémon: Horsea
Type: Water
Ability: Swift Swim
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 57
Attack: 32
Def: 47
Sp. Attack: 47
Sp. Def: 25
Speed: 42
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP ONE*
Bubble
Smokescreen
Leer
Water Gun
Focus Energy
Bubblebeam
Agility

Pokémon: Finneon
Type: Water
Ability: Swift Swim (*DM Note:* Storm Drain redirects _all_ damaging Water moves, including from friendlies, so in the interest of you not shooting yourself in the metaphorical foot Im giving you Swift Swim outright and not rolling for this one.)
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 37
Def: 40
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 43
Speed: 55
Moves:
Pound
Water Gun
Attract
Rain Dance
Gust
Water Pulse

Pokémon: Staryu
Type: Water
Ability: Natural Cure
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 57
Attack: 35
Def: 40
Sp. Attack: 47
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 55
Moves: *LIMIT SIX, DROP ONE*
Tackle
Harden
Water Gun
Rapid Spin
Recover
Camouflage
Swift

Pokémon: Clamperl
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 50
Attack: 36
Def: 45
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 33
Speed: 24
Moves:
Clamp
Iron Defense
Water Gun
Whirlpool






> Gotcha! Should I note where the EVs should go on each of my pokemon?


Absolutely. Strictly speaking, you _can_ go wandering around Helnith without EVs allocated, but you dont get any use out of them until theyre allocated. If youre really, _really_ unsure they can be left off for now and allocated later, because if you want to switch them in game youre going to need specific Berries to re-allocate them.




> Daughter works just as well, I can change it so that Emilia is his daughter. Alternatively, Less can be looking for any suitably accomplished trainer without specifically looking for an Elite 4 member. What matters is that his child was someone notable who most people probably think is dead.


If Emilia works for you that is perfectly acceptable for me.  :Small Smile: 

Also updated with Nidorina in slot #5:
*Spoiler: Lester (Less) Douglass' Pokémon*
Show


Pokémon: Arcanine (Buck)
Type: Fire
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 103
Attack: 80
Def: 62
Sp. Attack: 74
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 71
Moves: 
Bite
Roar
Leer
Odor Sleuth
Flame Wheel
Fire Fang

Pokémon: Corphish (Princess)
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 52
Def: 45
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 30
Moves:
Bubble
Harden
ViceGrip
Leer
Bubblebeam
Protect

Pokémon: Doduo (Dancer)
Type: Normal/Flying
Ability: Early Bird
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 60
Attack: 55
Def: 35
Sp. Attack: 30
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 50
Moves:
Peck
Growl
Quick Attack
Rage
Fury Attack
Pursuit

Pokémon: Croagunk (Leo)
Type: Poison/Fighting
Ability: Dry Skin
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 43
Def: 32
Sp. Attack: 43
Sp. Def: 32
Speed: 37
Moves:
Poison Sting
Taunt
Pursuit
Faint Attack
Revenge
Swagger

Pokémon: Nidorina (Hero)
Type: Poison
Ability: Poison Point _or_ Rivalry
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 36
Def: 38
Sp. Attack: 33
Sp. Def: 33
Speed: 33
Moves:
Growl
Scratch
Tail Whip
Double Kick
Poison Sting
Fury Swipes






> What can our trainers do during battle?


Send out a Pokémon, switch Pokémon, use an item on a Pokémon, have your Pokémon attack, defend, evade, intercept for a different Pokémonin general you get one action per Pokémon in battle.




> Also, how many pokemon tend to be used in unsanctioned battles, say against people like team Bandra?


As many as you want and have access to.

----------


## Lord Ruby34

> Absolutely. Strictly speaking, you _can_ go wandering around Helnith without EVs allocated, but you dont get any use out of them until theyre allocated. If youre really, _really_ unsure they can be left off for now and allocated later, because if you want to switch them in game youre going to need specific Berries to re-allocate them.


Sounds good to me! I'll put everything in the spoiler tag. 




> If Emilia works for you that is perfectly acceptable for me.


Works for me!

*Spoiler: Lester (Less) Douglass' Pokémon; Final*
Show


Pokémon: Arcanine (Buck)
Type: Fire
Ability: Intimidate
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 103
Attack: 80 +5
Def: 62 + 15
Sp. Attack: 74
Sp. Def: 62
Speed: 71 +5
Moves: 
Bite
Roar
Leer
Odor Sleuth
Flame Wheel
Fire Fang

Pokémon: Corphish (Princess)
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 52 +10
Def: 45 +10
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 30
Moves:
Bubble
Harden
ViceGrip
Leer
Bubblebeam
Protect

Pokémon: Doduo (Dancer)
Type: Normal/Flying
Ability: Early Bird
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 60
Attack: 55 +10
Def: 35
Sp. Attack: 30
Sp. Def: 30
Speed: 50 +10
Moves:
Peck
Growl
Quick Attack
Rage
Fury Attack
Pursuit

Pokémon: Croagunk (Leo)
Type: Poison/Fighting
Ability: Dry Skin
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 66
Attack: 43 +20
Def: 32
Sp. Attack: 43
Sp. Def: 32
Speed: 37
Moves:
Poison Sting
Taunt
Pursuit
Faint Attack
Revenge
Swagger

Pokémon: Nidorina (Hero)
Type: Poison
Ability: Poison Point
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 64
Attack: 36
Def: 38 +5
Sp. Attack: 33
Sp. Def: 33 +10
Speed: 33
Moves:
Growl
Scratch
Tail Whip
Double Kick
Poison Sting
Fury Swipes







> Send out a Pokémon, switch Pokémon, use an item on a Pokémon, have your Pokémon attack, defend, evade, intercept for a different Pokémonin general you get one action per Pokémon in battle.
> 
> 
> 
> As many as you want and have access to.


Sounds good to me. Just confirming that means no jumping in personally.

EDIT: Changed some EVs around for roleplaying reasons

----------


## WindStruck

Alright so I had to just drop four moves in total.

*Spoiler: Abracadabra Copypasta*
Show

Pokémon: Goldeen
Type: Water
Ability: Water Veil
Gender: Male
Level: 30
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 76
Attack: 54
Def: 50
Sp. Attack: 35
Sp. Def: 44
Speed: 52
Moves:
Water Sport
Supersonic
Horn Attack
Water Pulse
Flail
Aqua Ring

Pokémon: Horsea
Type: Water
Ability: Swift Swim
Gender: Female
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 57
Attack: 32
Def: 47
Sp. Attack: 47
Sp. Def: 25
Speed: 42
Moves:
Bubble
Smokescreen
Water Gun
Focus Energy
Bubblebeam
Agility

Pokémon: Finneon
Type: Water
Ability: Swift Swim
Gender: Male
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 67
Attack: 37
Def: 40
Sp. Attack: 37
Sp. Def: 43
Speed: 55
Moves:
Pound
Water Gun
Attract
Rain Dance
Gust
Water Pulse

Pokémon: Staryu
Type: Water
Ability: Natural Cure
Gender: Indeterminate
Level: 25
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 57
Attack: 35
Def: 40
Sp. Attack: 47
Sp. Def: 40
Speed: 55
Moves:
Harden
Water Gun
Rapid Spin
Recover
Camouflage
Swift

Pokémon: Clamperl
Type: Water
Ability: Shell Armor
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: NONE
Stats--
HP: 50
Attack: 36
Def: 45
Sp. Attack: 40
Sp. Def: 33
Speed: 24
Moves:
Clamp
Iron Defense
Water Gun
Whirlpool

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Lord Ruby34, WindStruck, stats should be updated in the OP now. If anyone wants to make changes before Sunday, you may do so, but let me know you did so so I don't lose track.

----------

